# Battery Day is Coming!



## YeOldeOke (12/7/20)

'Our boy' Musk -cry the beloved country for losing such brilliance married to such a can-do attitude - is a difficult man to keep up to date with innit.

Paypal
Tesla
Spacex
Neuralink
Starlink
The Boring Company
RNA Bioreactor

I suspect I missed a few.

Now battery day is coming on 15 Sept in which this lazy bum will talk about his battery development and I can't wait to see what he has in store. We are talking energy density unheard of which will change everything but everything, not just EV's. Bloody everything.

And you could prolly vape for a month without recharge! 

Don't miss battery day.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (12/7/20)

I agree. But if they build the batteries in-house, how will the vapers get hold of them? It'll all be in EV's! 

...unless they open-source that as well...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (12/7/20)

It will probably be in a form that wont be practical for vapers, like 35900.
Chinese engineers are probably hovering over their CAD tablets, stylus in hand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (12/7/20)

blujeenz said:


> It will probably be in a form that wont be practical for vapers, like 35900.
> Chinese engineers are probably hovering over their CAD tablets, stylus in hand.



I'll just build the mod around that. No problem

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------

